# Who are you cheering for?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Who's everyone cheering for at the FIFA World Cup?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In the game that's going on right now, England


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Espain


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They should put landmines on the field to make the game more interesting


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody but Italy. Please. 

(Now I know how the rest of the world feels about Canada and our Hockey supremacy, LOL)

Actually I won't be watching. Couldn't bother to give it the time of day...

Have fun, boys!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

England but anyone but Protugal


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I guess it's only right I follow up with Portugal. 
Defense is a bit hurt, Nani recently went down but I think we should be fine.

It's time for this man to carry his country through the world greatest tourny








Forca Portugal!!!

Games have been pretty good so far, I do like Englands team but they did not look good out their yesterday.

Other than Portugal I would like to see Spain take it, they have some of my favourite players in Xavi and Villa.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Good bye France, Good Bye Italy!!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow the champs didn't even make it past the group stage. This cup has all kinds of shockers.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

50seven said:


> Anybody but Italy. Please.
> 
> (Now I know how the rest of the world feels about Canada and our Hockey *supremacy*, LOL)
> 
> ...


I dont think its the same thing. I wouldn't say they reign supreme at what they do. I think other teams are better.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I would say Spain or Brazil


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> I would say Spain or Brazil


Germany baby!!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Brock Lesnar, or... Chuck Norris


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Good bye France, Good Bye Italy!!





trailblazer295 said:


> Wow the champs didn't even make it past the group stage. This cup has all kinds of shockers.


+1. Unbelievable, the defending champions are out!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

And we're into the round of 16! Go Blue Samurai!!!


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> Brock Lesnar, or... Chuck Norris


Just for putting their names together brock lesnar just got a roundhouse kick to the jaw..

Japan 3-1 Denmark

good game the denmark just didn't show up


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Brazil


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a feeling that Japan is about to get schooled.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nah man! Japan 1- 0 Paraguay.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Nah man! Japan 1- 0 Paraguay.


Japan making it beyond the round of 16? No way!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> +1. Unbelievable, the defending champions are out!


Both teams that were in the finals last time didn't make it past the group stage. Who knows what will happen this cup.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Japan making it beyond the round of 16? No way!


Most people thought they wouldn't make it out of the round robin. Besides, if they're going to win the Cup by 2050, they've got to get past round 2 

Lots of surprises this World Cup. Good for the little guys that they're getting big ties and huge upsets, and it's a good check for the egos of the bigger nations - it's getting harder and harder for all of them to just 'breeze' through the group stages.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll give it to Japan, at least they don't flop around the field like the Italian and Spanish teams.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bah.. not really into the football/soccer thing. I'll cheer on the under dog in any team in the finals. If Japan wins the finals will there be japanese models running around in bikini's?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> If Japan wins the finals will there be japanese models running around in bikini's?


Probably

I'm cheering for the Reds tomorrow! Korea Fighting!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

And the USA is out, ghana has played well, they arguably one of the best goalies in this world cup.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

And Ghana scored in extra time too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That was a sweet goal. Exciting game - the earlier Korea - Uruguay game was great too.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> That was a sweet goal. Exciting game - the earlier Korea - Uruguay game was great too.


I can't wait for a South Korea vs North Korea match.. now that I wanna see. You know o'l Kim would have declared North Korea won before the kick off .


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I rescind my Japanese diving comment. Anyone else watching this awful game?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Go Canada!!!!!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Oh well, next time.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Darkside said:


> I rescind my Japanese diving comment. Anyone else watching this awful game?


Lost to a shoot out, sigh.


----------

